
Failing Subway Threatens New York’s Financial Future, Transport Chief Says - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/20/nyregion/subways-new-york-lhota-mta.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news
======
jseliger
Discussion on an antecedent story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15737333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15737333)

